# How to tell?



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Boys from girls?


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Since we're showing pictures of eggs...

Happy week-end!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

As in, already been hatched?


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Different breeds show differently. I find it helpful to do an image search of the breed your looking at. An example would be to type "sexing Buff Orpington chicks". There you will see that the Roo's wings develop slower than pullets for 2 to 3 days. Much easier if you have one of each. 
The reason for the egg pictures is if you get eggs, it's a hen. If it crows, it's a Rooster. Not all the other signs are that clear. Unless it's a sex-linked breed or hybrid.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you answer my what breed question then?


----------

